# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Can fatigue be a symptom of anxiety?

## CeCe

:dazed:

----------


## Equinox

I believe it could be yes, and vice versa. I think anxiety can lead to hyper-arousal and excess release of stress hormones, the result could be poorer/lighter sleep, fatigue and so on.

----------


## compulsive

YES!! It is.

----------


## Otherside

Guess so. If anything, being anxious just makes me exhausted, if that makes sense.

----------


## metamorphosis

> 



Yeah, but it can be a whole host of other ailments, low thyroid, a low grade infection, adrenal burnout, chronic fatigue syndrome, sleep issues, even nutritional deficiencies. Best thing to do first, is to get a full blood panel draw from your doc., to rule out other possibilities besides anxiety.

----------


## Misssy

I would say that makes sense, I usually feel anxious and exhausted all at the same time.

----------


## L

Oh Gosh yes - all that extra energy being used drain anyone

----------


## Misssy

This is a good post, reminds of how recently I feel extra worn down.

----------


## Chloe

I think so I'm generally tired after being really anxious and alert  :Ninja:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Keddy

Fatigue is definitely a symptom of anxiety. When I have gone a long period of time feeling anxious, I feel exhausted and I can't stop yawning either. Anxiety really takes a lot of energy out of our bodies.

----------


## Chloe

No wonder if your there shaking and twitching and on red alert and that's without going into if you have a full blown anxiety or panic attack  ::\:  we should all be skinny at this rate shouldn't we haha we're the logic ??  :XD:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Keddy

> we should all be skinny at this rate shouldn't we haha we're the logic ??



Chloe, if I could find the logic in that I'd be like twenty pounds lighter  :;):  LOL!

----------


## Chloe

It would make life easier if it were true though haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

